
Ask HN: Best way for non CS background dev to go and learn the basics incl math? - virtuexru
So luckily I&#x27;ve made great connections throughout the years and have basically moved from job to job without having a real interview.<p>I recently did a few real interviews just for the fun of it and realized how far I was behind in my CS fundamentals. I  excel at my specific domains&#x2F;languages I use but don&#x27;t necessarily practice CS fundamentals at all in my day to day.<p>I picked up Cracking the Coding interview to try and brush up on my skills but have realized that I am way behind in the math department. The first few pages threw me for a loop so bad that I haven&#x27;t picked it back up.<p>All the online courses all seem to assume you have the math skills already down and do not go into what&#x2F;how&#x2F;why.<p>I beg of you HN, where should I go to learn the prerequisite math for pursuing a more CS fundamental skill? (For clarity the type of questions I failed in my interviews were around datastructures&#x2F;design (ie: LRU Cache), Graph Problems, Memory&#x2F;Time complexity).<p>Thanks! &lt;3
======
jppope
In all seriousness grab a text book, given how your career is shaping up you
probably have the discipline to knock it out without a problem. I would also
recommend "All of Statistics" for when you cross that bridge.

Happy New Year!

~~~
virtuexru
That's the thing; not even sure what textbook to start with. Calculus?

